# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Ju lutem, mos më thërrisni Hebre!

## Scion

*Nje shkrimtar i njohur Izraelit korr nje fitore domethenese ne gjykate ne beteje me Shtetin Izraelit per te mos u regjistruar "Hebre" zyrtarisht.*

 

Yoram Kaniuk, 81 – I lindur dhe rritur ne Tel Aviv, autor i njohur nderkombetar dhe kritik, sfidoi Ministrine e puneve te brendeshme te Izraelit me vitin 2010 duke i kerkuar te nderroje statusin e gjendjes civile nga "hebre" ne "Irreligjioz".

Ministria, sipas Ketij raporti mohoi kerkesen gje e ngriti ceshtjen deri ne gjykate e cila jo me larg se pardje vendosi ne favor te zotit Yoram.

Liria nga religjioni eshte nje liri e cila buron nga e drejta e dinjitetit njerzor, e cila mbrohet nga ligji baze mbi Dinjitenin Human dhe Lirine. Citohet te kete thene vendimi. Gjate vendimit, gjykatesi Gideon Ginat citoi nje leter nga prof. Shimon Sheetrit emruar "Liria e Religjionit ne Izrael" e cila theksonte disa burime, perfshire dhe 'Deklaraten e Pavarsise te vitit 1948' se Izraelit, gjithashtu dhe rezoluta nderkombetare te cilat diskutonin te drejten demokratike mbi religjionet.

Mesohet se, pas vendimit z. Yoram te jete shprehur:

A ruling of historic proportions.The court granted legitimacy to every person to live by their conscience in this land, in ruling that human dignity and freedom means a person can determine their own identity and definition. In this way I can be without religion but Jewish by nationality. I am so thrilled.

_Nje vendim i proporcioneve historike. Gjykata garantoi te drejten e cdo personi i cili jeton sipas vetedijes ne kete vend, duke vendosur ne kete menyre qe dinjiteti human dhe liria do te thote qe nje person te percaktoje identitenin e vet dhe definicionin. Ne kete menyre, une mund te jem pa religjion por Hebre me kombesi. Ndjehem shume i gezuar._

Izraeli regjistron popullaten bazuar ne religjion dhe etni, edhepse nuk shprehet per Etni Izraelite, cileson popullaten izraelite si "Etni Hebreje". Kjo menyre e te cilesuarit ka inatosur jo pak grupet sekulare te cilet me vite te tera i kerkonin Ministrise se Brendeshme te zevendesoje cilesimin "Hebre" me "Izraelit".

_Nje e drejte themelore e cila duhet te merret e garantuar, pa asnje kufizim._

Burimet:
Freethinker.co.uk
Yahoo.com
Jpost.com

----------


## kleadoni

Shume mire e ka bere qe ka kerkuar nje te drejte te tij!

Ne cdo shtet te botes perdoret nje fjale per te quajtur banoret (ne anglisht): Albanian, Italian, American.... por nuk perdoret Isaelian (te pakten une nuk e kam degjuar ndonjehere). Po ti pyetesh izraelitet ato thone: I'm Jewish (Jew), gje qe teorikisht do lidhej me fene - hebre = izraelit. Ama, jo cdo nenshtetas izraelit eshte hebre si fe, ndaj gjithmone behet cik si lemsh karakterizimi i ketyre dy termave. 

Te jesh hebre si fe, e te jesh izraelit si kombesi/nenshtetesi nuk eshte e njejta gje, ndaj gjykata ka vepruar drejte per kete vendim, sipas mendimit tim.

----------


## -BATO-

Nuk më intereson shumë rasti në fjalë, por në përgjithësi, që një komb të jetë sa më i lidhur dhe i bashkuar, të gjithë duhet të kenë të njëjtën kulturë dhe sa më shumë gjëra të përbashkëta që të jetë e mundur.

Liritë e kota personale, që nuk kanë ndonjë rëndësi në jetën e njeriut, por janë thjesht teka individësh, unë nuk i përkrah.

----------


## Scion

Bato, nepermjet ketij vendimi i hapen rruge me qindra kerkesave te grupeve sekulare ne Izrael per te deklaruar irreligjiozitetin dhe perfundimisht ndarjen e fese nga kombi. Keshtu, pak e nga pak te derrmohen reliket nga e kaluara dhe konceptet idiote te quajtura Identitete Fetare.
Ky eshte dhe qellimi perse e solla shkrimin, shkaku se fete nuk kane te bejne aspak me kombin por jane relike te sistemeve te mehershme Feudale, dhe nga feudalizmi na ndajne hic me pak se disa shekuj  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## -BATO-

Scion, unë e di se çfarë është feja dhe kombi, por çdo gjë që ndihmon në forcimin dhe bashkimin e një populli, nuk është e keqe. 

Feja nuk duhet parë si gogol. Unë e shikoj si kulturë dhe edukim, por duke qenë se ajo ka pasur (ka edhe sot në shumë vende) një ndikim të madh te masat, shpesh është përdorur dhe përdoret për qëllime të këqija.

----------


## Baptist

> *Nje shkrimtar i njohur Izraelit korr nje fitore sinjifikative ne gjykate ne beteje me Shtetin Izraelit per te mos u regjistruar "Hebre" zyrtarisht.*
> 
>  
> 
> Yoram Kaniuk, 81 – I lindur dhe rritur ne Tel Aviv, autor i njohur nderkombetar dhe kritik, sfidoi Ministrine e puneve te brendeshme te Izraelit me vitin 2010 duke i kerkuar te nderroje statusin e gjendjes civile nga "hebre" ne "Irreligjioz".
> 
> Ministria, sipas Ketij raporti mohoi kerkesen gje e ngriti ceshtjen deri ne gjykate e cila jo me larg se pardje vendosi ne favor te zotit Yoram.
> 
> Liria nga religjioni eshte nje liri e cila buron nga e drejta e dinjitetit njerzor, e cila mbrohet nga ligji baze mbi Dinjitenin Human dhe Lirine. Citohet te kete thene vendimi. Gjate vendimit, gjykatesi Gideon Ginat citoi nje leter nga prof. Shimon Sheetrit emruar "Liria e Religjionit ne Izrael" e cila theksonte disa burime, perfshire dhe 'Deklaraten e Pavarsise te vitit 1948' se Izraelit, gjithashtu dhe rezoluta nderkombetare te cilat diskutonin te drejten demokratike mbi religjionet.
> ...


Ky verdikt deshmon pa konkurence ne kete bote, se Izraeli i ploteson kushtet dhe e meriton te jete shtet i vertete.

----------


## Scion

> [FONT="Georgia"]Scion, unë e di se çfarë është feja dhe kombi, por çdo gjë që ndihmon në forcimin dhe bashkimin e një populli, nuk është e keqe.


Une personalisht, jam shume ne rregull me mendimin tend ndersa pergjithsimin e keqe vs. e mire sigurisht bie ne sferen e relatives.




> Feja nuk duhet parë si gogol. Unë e shikoj si kulturë dhe edukim, por duke qenë se ajo ka pasur (ka edhe sot në shumë vende) një ndikim të madh te masat, *shpesh* është përdorur dhe përdoret *për qëllime të këqija*.


Me beso, ka me shume shance te ndodhi kjo e fundit sesa e kunderta  :buzeqeshje: 
Shembull ke shtetin fqinj, identitetet fantazme te se cilit shkarkojne probleme pothuaj me c'do vend qe kufizohen.

----------


## xfiles

Bravo ketij dhe gjykates qe ka marre vendimin, 
besimi eshte bindje personale dhe qe ndryshon me njeriun gjate jetes, nuk ka asnje kuptim te shkruhet apo deklarohet ne nje cope leter.

----------


## iktuus

_Scion nuk na dhe argumentin tend per temen. Shtrove nje teme qe per sa i perket indivuduales dhe personales tende nuk paraqite ide. Pra ky ishte vetem nje lajm.
Scion ke filluar te postosh lajme???????????_

----------


## -BATO-

> Me beso, ka me shume shance te ndodhi kjo e fundit sesa e kunderta 
> Shembull ke shtetin fqinj, identitetet fantazme te se cilit shkarkojne probleme pothuaj me c'do vend qe kufizohen.


Epo ata që janë aq të fortë sa ta drejtojnë një popull me anë të fesë, mund ta drejtojnë atë dhe me mënyra të tjera, si për shembull me anë të politikës.

Nuk është feja e keqja, por ata që luajnë me të dhe besimet e njerëzve, e që e përdorin për interesa të tyre, por të thashë që, edhe po të mos kishte fe, ata kanë ose gjejnë mjete të tjera për t'i çuar turmat atje ku duan.

Ti mendon se grekët apo serbët, po të mos ishin ortodoksë, do të ishin më të mirë dhe nuk do t'i bënin ato që kanë bërë? Do t'i bënin që ç'ke me të!

.

----------


## Scion

> _Scion nuk na dhe argumentin tend per temen. Shtrove nje teme qe per sa i perket indivuduales dhe personales tende nuk paraqite ide. Pra ky ishte vetem nje lajm.
> Scion ke filluar te postosh lajme???????????_


Argumentin tim e dhash ne momentin kur iu referova -Bato-'s




> Bato, nepermjet ketij vendimi i hapen rruge me qindra kerkesave te grupeve sekulare ne Izrael per te deklaruar irreligjiozitetin dhe perfundimisht ndarjen e fese nga kombi. Keshtu, pak e nga pak te derrmohen reliket nga e kaluara dhe konceptet idiote te quajtura Identitete Fetare.
> Ky eshte dhe qellimi perse e solla shkrimin, shkaku se fete nuk kane te bejne aspak me kombin por jane relike te sistemeve te mehershme Feudale, dhe nga feudalizmi na ndajne hic me pak se disa shekuj


Githsesi, meqe jemi ne forumin ateist, vendimet e ketilla kane pasoje kete:




> Izraeli regjistron popullaten bazuar ne religjion dhe etni, edhepse nuk shprehet per Etni Izraelite, cileson popullaten izraelite si "Etni Hebreje". Kjo menyre e te cilesuarit ka inatosur jo pak grupet sekulare te cilet me vite te tera i kerkonin Ministrise se Brendeshme te zevendesoje cilesimin "Hebre" me "Izraelit".


Qe do te thote se do te kete nje lum aprovimesh te kerkesave per tu shpallur Irreligjioz!

Nese per ty, Iktuus, dhe te tjere lajmi duket thjeshte nje shkrepje personale e dikujt, me lind e drejta te dyshoj qe ju nuk e kuptoni sakte nje vendim dhe pasojat qe ka nje vendim gjyqesor. Thjesht, kjo nuk eshte teke e dikujt, por VENDIM gjykate, i cili implikon drejtperdrejti interpretimin e metutjeshem ligjor per akte te ketilla.

Dhe jo, nuk eshte lajm por nje lajm i jashtzakonshem per kete forum.

----------


## Scion

> Ti mendon se grekët apo serbët, po të mos ishin ortodoksë, do të ishin më të mirë dhe nuk do t'i bënin ato që kanë bërë? Do t'i bënin që ç'ke me të!
> 
> .


Serbet do quheshin boshnjake e Greket Turq, thjeshte s'do egzistonin fare  :buzeqeshje: !

----------


## drague

qafirat shqiptar do ti vrasin me gure se min. e brendshme eshte e korruptuar.

----------


## iktuus

_Duhet pak ngacmim per te shperthyer fantazin e Scion. Je impulsiv shoku me pelqen llogjika e dikujt qe e nise me te drejten e nje replike_

----------


## Kavir

> Epo ata që janë aq të fortë sa ta drejtojnë një popull me anë të fesë, mund ta drejtojnë atë dhe me mënyra të tjera, si për shembull me anë të politikës.
> 
> Nuk është feja e keqja, por ata që luajnë me të dhe besimet e njerëzve, e që e përdorin për interesa të tyre, por të thashë që, edhe po të mos kishte fe, ata kanë ose gjejnë mjete të tjera për t'i çuar turmat atje ku duan.
> 
> Ti mendon se grekët apo serbët, po të mos ishin ortodoksë, do të ishin më të mirë dhe nuk do t'i bënin ato që kanë bërë? Do t'i bënin që ç'ke me të!
> 
> .


Nuk mund të mohohet që feja luan rol të dorës së parë në mentalitetin e një populli. Psh ti thua që "a do ishin grekët më të mirë po të mos ishin ortodoksë?". Unë them që nuk do ishin kaq "të këqinj" po të kishin shtet laik.

Ata gjermanë e francezë që sot janë si nata me ditën me grekët e serbët, sa kohë ishin skllevër të fesë kanë qenë "më serbë se serbët' e 'më grek se grekët".
Të mos harrojmë që ata grekë që janë sot aq të indoktrinuar dikur kanë qenë atje ku janë sot gjermanët. Kur u bënë sklevër të fesë iu bashkuan shpellarëve orinetalë.

Feja më shumë se ka bashkuar ka PËRÇARË dhe ka ASIMILUAR popuj. 

Sigurisht që një popull mund të indoktrinohet edhe me propagandë politike por Asnjë dhe Asnjë indoktrinim tjetër nuk krahasohet me Fenë. Sepse Feja eleminon totalisht logjikën, zgjon trurin absurd dhe instiktet (që gjithmonë janë kafshërore) dhe Eleminon Ndërgjegjen Njerëzore me Justifikimin Hyjnor.

----------


## Kavir

Uroj që kjo inciativë personale të kthehet në lëvizje të gjerë dhe ky precedent juridik të bëhet guri i parë i dominosë në shkatërrimin e shtetit Hebraik dhe ndërtimit të një shteti Izraelit laik.
Përsa kohë që Izraeli do mbetet shtet Hebraik dhe palestinezët të synojnë shtet Islamik kurrë nuk do ketë Paqe në atë rajon.
Vetëm me krijimin e një Izraeli Laik dhe një Palestine Laike mund të ketë shpresa për një jetë normale për të dyja palët.

----------


## D&G Feminine

> Shume mire e ka bere qe ka kerkuar nje te drejte te tij!
> 
> Ne cdo shtet te botes perdoret nje fjale per te quajtur banoret (ne anglisht): Albanian, Italian, American.... por nuk perdoret Isaelian (te pakten une nuk e kam degjuar ndonjehere). Po ti pyetesh izraelitet ato thone: I'm Jewish (Jew), gje qe teorikisht do lidhej me fene - hebre = izraelit. Ama, jo cdo nenshtetas izraelit eshte hebre si fe, ndaj gjithmone behet cik si lemsh karakterizimi i ketyre dy termave. 
> 
> Te jesh hebre si fe, e te jesh izraelit si kombesi/nenshtetesi nuk eshte e njejta gje, ndaj gjykata ka vepruar drejte per kete vendim, sipas mendimit tim.


Israeli perdoret, jo hebre, kur behet fjale per kombesine. Shiko psh ish te dashuren e Leonardo Di Caprios, gjithandej referohet si "Israeli model Bar Rafaeli".  Ose Israeli Prime Minister etj etj.

----------


## Antiproanti

> Ju lutem, mos më thërrisni Hebre!


Hebre!



Pershendetje

----------


## kleadoni

> Israeli perdoret, jo hebre, kur behet fjale per kombesine. Shiko psh ish te dashuren e Leonardo Di Caprios, gjithandej referohet si "Israeli model Bar Rafaeli".  Ose Israeli Prime Minister etj etj.


Ok, por nese pyet nje person cfare je, si pergjigjet? I'm Israeli? Mua s'me ka ndodhur t'a degjoj ndonjehere... ndoshta edhe e perdorin. 

Gjithsesi, e mora thjesht si shembull per te treguar qe feja dhe kombesia ne izrael jane te lidhura shume ngushte me njera tjetren.

----------


## D&G Feminine

Ketej nga une nuk eshte e sjellshme te pyesesh nje person cfare je, pyetet nga je  :buzeqeshje: 

Ja nje shembull i fresket, sot nga NY Times.

Israeli Scientist Wins Nobel Prize for Chemistry


http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/06/sc...l.html?_r=1&hp

----------

